# Turning Spaces



## Hyrax4978 (May 21, 2019)

Where in the code does it list where the turning spaces are required. I can't seem to find it to save my life. I google it and there are lists online, but none refer back to a specific code or document. 

Thanks,


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2019)

which code are you using?


----------



## classicT (May 21, 2019)

*IBC Section 1101.2 Design*
Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be _accessible _in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

A117.1 Section 304 just tells you how to do it.


----------



## ADAguy (May 21, 2019)

See Chapter 3 - 304 Turning Spaces.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (May 21, 2019)

Section 304 does not say where to use the turning spaces, just what size they are. Are they to go in every single accessible space? Found this online, but am wondering where specifically in the code one would say yes its needed or not. 2015 IBC. 

"According to the ADA standards, ample turning space is not required in every accessible room or area, but is recommended in space where there is a risk of getting trapped, such as small spaces and dead-end aisles / corridors. Ample turning space _is_ required in the following spaces (this is not an exhaustive list):


toilet and bathing facilities
dressing, fitting, and locker rooms
transient lodging guest rooms
dwelling units (all rooms on an accessible route)
patient bedrooms
holding and housing cells
saunas and steam rooms
raised courtroom stations served by ramps or lifts with entry ramps
certain recreation spaces (amusement ride load / unload areas, fishing piers and platforms, play components, and shooting facilities)"

So do we need it at any space that is accessible and a door can close behind you? how about at a loading dock stair. One would think you would not wheel out onto the stair landing, but hypothetically you don't have the full 60" circular space to turn around out there. Ok bad example. But i assume there must be something specific in the code that say use it at XXXXX.
Thanks,


----------



## mark handler (May 21, 2019)

*The code says you need to comply with it AND the ICC A117.1
1101.2 Design; *Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be _accessible _in accordance with this code *and ICC A117.1.*

You need to look at Both.


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2019)

I would say safe design would have it everywhere that is not specifically exempted from an accessible route in the IBC...Or it will be subject to AHJ approval...


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2019)

Where you need turning spaces is spread out in ICC/ANSI A117.1. For instance ramps would be in 405, toilet rooms would be in 603, etc.


----------



## ADAguy (May 21, 2019)

Doors typically require 60 x 60 clear floor area on both sides; therefore if you can enter, you must also be able to exit if the door closes behind you in a closet/room with only one door..  "T" turn is also allowed for turn around.


----------



## classicT (May 22, 2019)

Is it an circulation pathway, specifically an accessible route? Then yes, turning spaces are required


----------

